# Found a lovely wool shop.In uk



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I have Just had a lovely day out for our 29 th wedding anniversary. We went to Bourton on the water in Gloucestershire, a beautiful Cotswolds village. I found a little wool shop called Bourton Basket. It stocked lots of lovely wool at good prices and sewing bits etc. It is well worth a visit if you are in the area. :thumbup:


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Congratulations on your wedding anniversary&#128144; I have family who live in Bourton on the water so guess what they are going to have some visitors, thank you for sharing the name of the shop&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Kneez said:


> Congratulations on your wedding anniversary💐 I have family who live in Bourton on the water so guess what they are going to have some visitors, thank you for sharing the name of the shop💐💐


Thank you for your post. I brought 9 balls of 100 gm baby dk, some sew on labels and a round the neck click counter ( which I have been looking for ages, and hobby craft don't stock) and it was under £30, which pleased my husband ! :thumbup: The village is a lovely place to spend a day pottering about the little shops, then watch the ducks antics in the stream which runs through the middle of the street. It's over a 2 hour trip for us , but well worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats on reaching 29 years of marriage, every time I see a post for a good wool shop in the UK I check to see how close it is. Sadly this one isn't any where near us.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations on your wedding anniversary .
My ex and I spent our honeymoon at Bourton on the Water, 38 years ago. 
Stayed in a lovely hotel with sloping ceilings and chintz furnishings, very quaint. 
Lucky you finding a great wool shop there and prices not too high.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

suzy-kate said:


> Congrats on reaching 29 years of marriage, every time I see a post for a good wool shop in the UK I check to see how close it is. Sadly this one isn't any where near us.


Try Black Sheep Wools in Culcheth they also have a website, possibly an hour to 1 1/2 hr drive from n wales. Its a lovely shop, and has a teashop inside - Wool and Embroidery heaven. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

jan the gran said:


> Try Black Sheep Wools in Culcheth they also have a website, possibly an hour to 1 1/2 hr drive from n wales. Its a lovely shop, and has a teashop inside - Wool and Embroidery heaven. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I've bought stuff on line from them, hadn't realised how close to the M62 they are, fingers crossed I can talk someone into a diversion.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> Hi, I have Just had a lovely day out for our 29 th wedding anniversary. We went to Bourton on the water in Gloucestershire, a beautiful Cotswolds village. I found a little wool shop called Bourton Basket. It stocked lots of lovely wool at good prices and sewing bits etc. It is well worth a visit if you are in the area. :thumbup:


great - i'm going down to the cotswolds house sitting for a friend just up the hill from bourton. i will certainly find your shop and have a look. thanks.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Bourton is such a lovely village, my husband and I used to takes Sunday drives there, I am from Cardiff. will visit this shop when I make my yearly visit to the UK in June, thanks for the information


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

theres some lovely villages in england and my favourite place is the lake district


----------



## coachchro (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds like a great day


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Suzy Kate. Where in North Wales are you? Have you been to Abakhan it is fantastic for wool and sewing stuff. More upmarket now than when I first started going but you can still get some great bargains and they deliver.
Pam


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

pamgillies1 said:


> Suzy Kate. Where in North Wales are you? Have you been to Abakhan it is fantastic for wool and sewing stuff. More upmarket now than when I first started going but you can still get some great bargains and they deliver.
> Pam


Yes I've been they also have a shop in Chester, I can only use the car at weekends and both shops are packed then. I also use Stash fine yarns (Celticove) in Chester, but they are shut weekends.
I live halfway between Wrexham and Mold just where the mountains rise up from the Cheshire plains.


----------



## grumpynana (Mar 10, 2013)

hi t here ,in the 50's i was in the wrafs statione a few miles from bouton the water , it was beautiful then do they still have a minature model of the village fond memories


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

suzy-kate said:


> Yes I've been they also have a shop in Chester, I can only use the car at weekends and both shops are packed then. I also use Stash fine yarns (Celticove) in Chester, but they are shut weekends.
> I live halfway between Wrexham and Mold just where the mountains rise up from the Cheshire plains.


Was just in your area for a week visiting a friend in West Kirby


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

BeverleyBee said:


> Hi, I have Just had a lovely day out for our 29 th wedding anniversary. We went to Bourton on the water in Gloucestershire, a beautiful Cotswolds village. I found a little wool shop called Bourton Basket. It stocked lots of lovely wool at good prices and sewing bits etc. It is well worth a visit if you are in the area. :thumbup:


Oh I missed that one.. I was there on a coach trip a few weeks ago ... Ate at a cute place across the stream but didn't spot the wool shop ... We only had a few hours so I'm sure there was a lot more we missed.. Oh well less money I spent LOL


----------



## AbigailM57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

